# What To Plant Or Do...????



## krs_med (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and to growing Hay. I have helped a locally friend harvest his for a few years, but did what I was told without knowing why. I have ten acres of pasture land that I would like to make into hay land. At this time its full of Bahia grass and who knows what else. Equipment isn't a problem, knowledge is. I live in the northern part of South Carolina. What should I do with the pasture to make it good land for hay? And what would be a good grass to plant for my area? I have taken several soil samples from the land but haven't gotten the results yet. Any help or advise would be a big help. We also have a couple of horses that we feed hay to also, so this hay would be used for them also. So i guess i am looking to produce horse quality hay if that helps.
Thanks Very much for your time!
Keith


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I would get with your friend and see what he says, Maybe your local extinsion agent. Just a few thoughts.
THOMAS


----------



## Clay (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi krs med, im also new to this forum, but been lurking for a while. Im also from Upper South Carolina and i think i might be able to help with your question. Depending on where your located, here we have fescue in the spring and fall and bermuda in the summers. Most common hay produced around here is fescue and clover mixes, but bermuda is also very common. If i was you i would look at bermuda this would be well worth the money and hay in the long run. For more information your county extension agent is usually very helpful and can give really good advice like the other poster stated. Hope that helps.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm curious; I see the term "horse quality hay" often. What is the difference in it?

Lew


----------



## wallacedw (Oct 11, 2009)

Lew,
Basically all it means is that the hay is clean and mold/weed free. Most livestock can eat almost anything, horses however can get coliccy/finicky if the hay is moldy, if there are certain insects, and sometimes they won't eat it if it full of weeds, stems, twigs, junk, etc.. Some may also put it in the category of certain types of grass and legumes.

Dan


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Dan

I'd wondered since I have donkeys but they're good at picking the weeds out. You do hafta watch out for mold though.

Lew


----------

